

Beautiful Android Application Interfaces and Icons - collistaeed
http://android.appstorm.net/roundups/40-beautiful-android-application-interfaces-and-icons/

======
pwalker
A well designed Interface is what I believe keeps a start-up chugging. Lets
look at history... MYPSACE's interface = garbage, confusing and gimmicking.
Facebook = click direct and clean. Baller interface = baller success.

